# SPD (Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction) and Complete Placenta Previa



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hello,

(Posted elsewhere, no answer(s) yet)...

Not posted in a while, but just wanted to share something that is bothering me a bit.    

I have SPD and I'm finding it hard to walk, sleep, turn, step up, step down - you get the idea! The only way I can describe it is as if I have been kicked between my legs - permanently. The feeling does not go away. I have it all day and all night. Some days are better than others. Laying down, sitting, walking, doing - all bad.

I went to see an obstetric physio last week in a NHS 'group session' - I was the only one there with this particular joy! The others all had backache. This 'group session' was supposed to be for people with similar pain to mine. The exercises they suggested, I have been doing and I have found this has made it all much worse - were the exercises mainly for the women with backache?? (Went shopping this weekend for a push-chair - was so-so at Mothercare, by the time we got to Mamas & Papas I was in agony - was only out for about an hour or so too).  

My GP and Midwife both separately wanted to sign me off of work the last time I saw either of them, but I don't want to be signed off of work. I want to be able to work as long as possible until maternity leave. However, if this pain gets any worse, I'm not sure how I will cope day to day, so maybe that will be the only option.

To add to matters, I also have complete placenta previa diagnosed at my 20 week scan. I'm supposed to be taking it easy with this, but supposed to exercise with the SPD. So which is it to be?

With SPD I may not be able to push downwards in the 'traditional' (if there is one) labour position as this could damage my pelvis further, so the physio told me to practice birthing positions on my knees/all fours... Unfortunately, I have a really bad left knee and foot. I have seen a podiatrist on several occasions and my kneecap is also smaller than normal as it has been 'ground' down over time due to the 'bad' foot situ. I look like I walk normally, but trust me, the pain is there!

So, just starting to worry now. May not be able to work soon, placenta may not move out of way, but if it does: with labour coming up, how will I cope in childbirth with both complaints? Sounds really cowardly, but 'hopefully' I will have to have a c-section, then I wont have to worry about damaging my pelvis or the pain associated with giving birth with SPD. I have also learnt that Placenta Previa, if it moves slightly (it doesn't actually move, just shifts) that the labour can be more painful and you lose more blood as the placenta is still in the way of the birth canal. At least I have had a major abdominal op before and know what to expect - except never had to breast-feed with the aftermath either!  

I cannot open my legs for the sheer excruciating pain. Will the SPD aggravate my placenta previa? My head is so full of so many questions and I'm just in permanent pain. I haven't even decorated the nursery yet and with stupidly heavy old-skool furniture and 9 foot ceilings, I'm not suggesting for one minute that I will have to lift anything heavy, but the other half is going to need some help... he can't wallpaper to save his life!

I know I sound depressive, I am not. I'm 'ok in myself' whatever that means  , I'm just really not getting any help or answers and wondered if anyone out there had both SPD and CPP and how did they cope? Especially if the placenta DID NOT move out of the way?

Would appreciate your comments you lovely lot!?  

A xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

right, lets tackle things bit by bit! Firstly, if your placenta doesn't move and is still blocking the cervix, you won't be having a normal delivery, so you won't need to cope with both things at once. I'm not sure where you've read about giving birth with the  placenta in the way, but if the placenta was blocking the cervix, and was coming down first, it would be EXTREMELY dangerous for you and the baby, and  more than likely be fatal. If it's not moved up by the later scan then you will need a caesarean, which isn't as bad as you think, having had two, I know that keeping mobile is the best thing you can do! 
If the placenta HAS moved out of the way, and you have a normal delivery, one position that's comfy for spd is lying on your side with your knees brought into your chest whilst you are pushing, this may work well for you.
I would advise you to take the advice of your gp and midwife and have some time off sick, even if it's only a couple of weeks, it might make a big difference, as you can't carry on working as you are. It doesn't mean you need to go on mat leave yet.  

With regards to the resting and exercise, just do everything in moderation,

hope this helps, let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hi EmilyCaitlin,

Thanks very much for the reply  

Well, I had read several blogs (bl00dy internet!) where the placenta had moved slightly, so they didn't have to have c-cestion, but that there was more pain and bleeding. I know how un-keen 'they' are for us to not have c-sections and I thought I might have to be forced into a normal vaginal delivery, which the thought of even more pain and blood on top of what already is a painful time of it I'm sure, was making me feel a bit scared.  

I think my CPP is a result of the operation I had years ago, I had adhesions and scar tissue, etc from the op. The op was a gynae op - I got ill, puss in ovaries and tubes, tubes all twisted and contorted, abscesses and cysts on my ovaries, so quite a major op. Took me about 8 weeks to get back to normal, and then some. I have a bikini scar from it, so I suppose I don't mind the c-section scar as I already have one and I know what to expect afterwards, re: recovery.

Yes, maybe if my placenta does move, I can keep mobile and try the position you've recommended - thanks for the advice   I don't expect it to be a walk in the park, but just worried everything else on top was gonna make it a whole lot worse-erer!

I'm going to give it a few more weeks, just to see how I go and if I'm struggling, I will go back to my GP and get signed off for a couple for weeks, like you say, the rest might help... this sheet ice we have got here in West Yorkshire today only makes matters worse! OMG - walking, driving - it's lethal. I haven't seen black ice like this since I was a kid! The thought of having to walk on it with my pelvic problem doesn't bare thinking about! Driven through 4 x accidents/breakdowns today!  

Thanks again for all your advice, it's been really helpful. I will let you know for sure.  

A xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi, 

I did mean if you had to have a section, keep mobile afterwards, but definitely, if you have a normal delivery, keep mobile too!

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

